# Do i take 5-htp with or without B vitamins?



## binx005 (Jun 14, 2006)

I have read in a Life Extension Foundation book that taking 5-htp with vitamin B6 is not good because Vitamin B6 rapidly converts 5-htp into serotonin before it reaches the brain which cause excess serum serotonin.
But i have also read in http://www.errowid.com that i am supposed to take 5-htp with vitamin B6 to ensure it is converted into serotonin the right way. Can someone please tell me the truth and give me a website to look in for a resource or something. Anybody have any personal experiences with this?


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't know of any websites offhand, but I have a book called Depression Free for Life, which was written by a doctor and talks about natural ways to alleviate depression; he recommends taking pyridoxine (vitamin B6) with 5-HTP if you want/need to increase your serotonin activity. I don't think it would be a problem to take them together as long as you're not taking an excessive amount of either one. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't really know, but how about a compromise? Let me know what you think of this idea: Take the B-6 with a meal (better yet, take a B-complex and a multivitamin). Then take 5-HTP a couple hours later. The B-6 will be in the brain and not the gut, or at least mostly. I think. This might help to avoid the 5-HTP just contributing to GI serotonin. 

Or you could go by how you respond. E.g. if you feel nausea, diarrhea, etc. then it's GI serotonin and if not, then maybe the bioavailability to the brain is higher. Or something like that.


----------



## binx005 (Jun 14, 2006)

There is alot of good info bout 5-htp at this site. http://www.raysahelian.com/anxiety.html including the answer to my own question.


----------

